# Burnishing Hardwood Floors with a buffer?



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Has anyone tried burnishing hardwood floors with finish already on it with a buffer?


And i dont mean screen sanding and applying a new finish. A product you can mop/spray on and burnish just like VCT floor.

Thanks


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

its called waxing...
liquid or paste


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

any products you recommend ?


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

I've used Pallmann 2k magic oil and Rubiomono coat with buffer application. Sorry not for recoating unless it is the original floor coating.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Isn't mono coat for bare wood and not recoating?


----------



## edson group inc (Feb 3, 2010)

Your right Metro, my mistake I forgot the OP is asking for a re-coat product.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

i have no preference of product... i don't really wax much..

i use both back in the day with a an old boss...we used liquid when trying to restore color to brown floors...paste on natural..
my suggestion is to follow the same suit...


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

I use BriWax, tinted dark brown on my old Bruce floor. It came pre-waxed for your convenience, circa 1985.  It is readily available at Ace Hardware. Or you can pick some other product up at a local janitorial store. I wouldn't use the same stuff used on vct though.


----------



## PropertyGLO79 (Feb 10, 2012)

What type of burnish pad would you use, and what RPM burnisher? I know on VCT you need something around 2,000 rpm to get a good shine, but wouldn't recommend something that powerful on a wood floor. Curious to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

I just use my 1 hp buffer with a white pad for a quick recoat. But I hand rub the BriWax with steel wool.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

PropertyGLO79 said:


> What type of burnish pad would you use, and what RPM burnisher? I know on VCT you need something around 2,000 rpm to get a good shine, but wouldn't recommend something that powerful on a wood floor. Curious to hear your thoughts on this.


You're right, high speed buffer will melt/gum the finish, low rpm buffers are used in wood flooring business.
Norton and 3M pads are common,lowest abrasive one is white, next one is red and goes on.


----------

